# Razer Orochi with Bootcamp Windows 7



## dwm260 (Sep 21, 2009)

Hello everyone!

I have a Razer Orochi and I have been working on this problem for days, I have exhausted everything I can think of. I go to connect the mouse via bluetooth to the computer using the add a device wizard. It doesn't even detect my mouse. Whether I use the Add a device or add a bluetooth device it doesn't show anything in the listbox. 

Everything hardware related works because it works in mac os, just not in windows 7 bootcamped. 

I used the mouse and tried to detect it on my friend's sony VAIO where the mouse was found and connected within seconds.

All bootcamp divers for my mac have been reinstalled and repaired. Any solution i could find in a search failed to work.... I need some help!! PLEASE!!


Thanks,

Dan


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Do any other bluetooth devices work in Windows 7?


----------



## dwm260 (Sep 21, 2009)

I have no other Bluetooth devices to test it with. It works in Mac os but I'm not sure about windows 7. It doesn't seem like its working if it won't pick up my mouse... But I have no idea how to fix it... I already reinstalled drivers and I starred at the screen until I watched the bluetooth driver be installed. Lol. 

Thanks for your reply,

Dan


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Truth is I've never had luck with Windows and Bluetooth. It could be Windows is using generic Bluetooth drives instead of the Apple ones. I have no idea how to check that in Windows 7. You'll need to go to the Windows forum for that kind of help. Just when you post there, provide a link to this thread so that they have the background.


----------

